#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  EC8: Καθορισμός κατηγορίας εδάφους σύμφωνα με τους Ευρωκώδικες.

## Xάρης

Ο καθορισμός της κατηγορίας του εδάφους σύμφωνα με τους Ευρωκώδικες και πιο συγκεκριμένα τον EC8-1 είναι πολύ σημαντική γιατί επιπλέον σε σχέση με τον ΕΑΚ-2000 έχουμε και τον συντελεστή εδάφους S που προσαυξάνει τις σεισμικές δυνάμεις.

Για έδαφος B είναι S=1,20 (αύξηση 20%)
Για έδαφος C είναι S=1,15 (αύξηση 15%)
Για έδαφος D είναι S=1,35 (αύξηση 35%)
Για έδαφος Ε είναι S=1,40 (αύξηση 40%)

Ο καθορισμός του εδάφους γίνεται πλέον μέσω:
α) της μέσης τιμής της ταχύτητας των διατμητικών κυμάτων, vs,30 *ή*
β) του πλήθους των κρούσεων της Πρότυπης Δοκιμής Διείσδυσης (Standard Penetration Test), ΝSPT
Βλ. ΕC8-1 (EN:1998-1:2004) §3.1.2

*1)* Γνωρίζετε να υπάρχουν χάρτες όπου να καταγράφεται η μέση τιμή της vs,30;

*2)* Αν δεν έχετε τιμές της  vs,30 προβαίνετε σε προσδιορισμό του ΝSPT;

----------

